# Hurting...



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She was 15 and the first cat I ever had and today, we had to let her go. My sweet Cleo is at the bridge and I know it's for the best but my heart is hurting, my head is hurting and I just needed to cry on my SM Family's shoulders for a moment... This is the one place I feel safe and free to let my emotions show... I'm so glad I found my way here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Robin, 

What a sad day  I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Cleo. 

Hugs and love,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - I'm so sorry about Cleo. It's so very hard to let go but knowing you, she must have had a wonderful life full of fun and love. Do you have some pictures you could share with us? I'd love to see her. Please accept my sympathies and know that you did what was best for her, all her life. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cleo Metallicat. 3/13/98 - 4/03/12 
She was spunky, vocal and enjoyed shedding. She never would have owned up to it, but she really wanted to be a dog. But I loved her because she was my only cat. She ruled. I think when Eli, Finnegan and Phoebe realize she's gone, they might do a little dance...(but that's just because they'll never admit they loved her too).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- my heart is breaking for you. I know how sad you must be. Sending prayers and hugs to you and your family. Please give Zooey lots of hugs and kisses. She will make your heart feel better.

And Chloe was beautiful. Remember that her spirit is watching over you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss:grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Cleo Metallicat. 3/13/98 - 4/03/12
> She was spunky, vocal and enjoyed shedding. She never would have owned up to it, but she really wanted to be a dog. But I loved her because she was my only cat. She ruled. I think when Eli, Finnegan and Phoebe realize she's gone, they might do a little dance...(but that's just because they'll never admit they loved her too).


 
Okay, I cannot do math when I am sad... 

Cleo Metallicat 3/13/*97 *- 4/02/12. :blush:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry about Cleo. She was absolutely beautiful....and was lucky to be loved by you.....may she RIP with all the special furbabies at the bridge.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Cats grow on you. We had Eden for 18 years, HE WAS THE BOSS! He'd take up a whole cushion on the couch, and dare anyone to sit next to him! I'd give you a hug , if I could!!!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Robin, I'm sorry for your loss. A lot of us know what you're going through. Let yourself grieve your loss and know this is a safe place to share your feelings.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry that you lost your beautiful cat. I remember when I lost my blue point birman cat, it hurt so deeply. He was such a love and I know your baby was too and you had her for so long. Trust me, you will get better in time but you will never forget your sweet baby! I am so glad you understand that we are here for you~~RIP Sweet Cleo :heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug::crying: I'm so sorry, Robin. She was lovely.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Robin, I am so sorry for your loss. Cleo was a beautiful cat. I'm sure the pups will miss her in their own way too.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Robin I am so sorry. We have two cats and my DH is really attached to them. It's so hard to let go but I know she must have been so loved and you gave her a wonderful life. Your in my thoughts.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry Robin. Losing a beloved pet is so hard.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you had to set Cleo go  what a beautiful girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's a sad day, I'm so sorry for your loss. Chloe was a very pretty cat and I love her little mittens.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the photos, Robin. She was so beautiful and those shots, especially the second are exquisite.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Robin, I am so sorry for your loss. Oh my, Cleo is a gorgeous kitty. I know how hard this is...I'm so heartbroken for you. I lost my cat, Isaiah last year to mouth cancer. My family adopted him when I was in middle school...he was our first pet as a family and he was sooooooooo precious to us. We were all so devestated when he passed away...he was a couple of months short of being thirteen years old.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry...I meant Cleo, I always confuse those two names and forgot to double check.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you all so very, very much for your comments. It means so much to me. :wub: I'll be glad when this week is over and the sting dulls a little. I know it will in time. Thank you again for letting me cry here. You are all helping my heart to heal.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Lifting up a prayer for you all. ♥


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Cleo. Yesterday I lost my puppy to parvo. Though our feelings are likely very different, I'm sure many of the emotions and grieving are the same. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- Cleo will always be with you in spirit and watching over you as a little Angel.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Robin,

You have been there for us, and we are here crying:smcry: for you.

The more years we have our beloved pets with us, the more it is difficult to part from them.

Ohhh how painful it is, Ohhhh why can't we just enjoy them without paying the price of the sorrow when they are gone?

Indeed, in few weeks you feel better and the "sting" will be less painful.
We just have to go through it.

In the meantime, hug your furbabies and feel the good energy you can get from them.:heart:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> She was 15 and the first cat I ever had and today, we had to let her go. My sweet Cleo is at the bridge and I know it's for the best but my heart is hurting, my head is hurting and I just needed to cry on my SM Family's shoulders for a moment... This is the one place I feel safe and free to let my emotions show... I'm so glad I found my way here.


 
God love you sweetheart, I am so sorry for your loss of dear Cleo, and you bet, we have tons of loving shoulders, as well as loving hugs, just for you.

Much Love,
Christine


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> What a sad day  I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Cleo.
> 
> Hugs and love,


Thank you so much. Yesterday and all morning today were terribly hard. I finally feel like I can talk about it and write about it without breaking into sobs.



Snowbody said:


> Robin - I'm so sorry about Cleo. It's so very hard to let go but knowing you, she must have had a wonderful life full of fun and love. Do you have some pictures you could share with us? I'd love to see her. Please accept my sympathies and know that you did what was best for her, all her life. :grouphug:


Thank you Sue. Yes, I think she did have a wonderful life and she made ours better too! Thank you for asking me to post pictures of her. I'm very glad I did that.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- my heart is breaking for you. I know how sad you must be. Sending prayers and hugs to you and your family. Please give Zooey lots of hugs and kisses. She will make your heart feel better.
> 
> And Chloe was beautiful. Remember that her spirit is watching over you.


Thank you Lynn. I can feel her spirit. When I took the fluffs out after work this afternoon, I caught myself looking back to see if she was coming onto the deck... It just felt like she was there.



lynda said:


> I am so sorry for your loss:grouphug:


Thank you so much for that hug!



MoonDog said:


> Okay, I cannot do math when I am sad...
> 
> Cleo Metallicat 3/13/*97 *- 4/02/12. :blush:


And I still got it wrong. It's 3/13/97 - 4/03/12 What a mess I was.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So sorry about Cleo. She was absolutely beautiful....and was lucky to be loved by you.....may she RIP with all the special furbabies at the bridge.


Thank you Barbara. She was a pretty cat. I like to think about her meeting a lot of new bridge friends and finding the two who went before her... Maxwell, my old Tomcat probably saw her and said, "'Bout time Cleo! What took you so long???"



Furbabies mom said:


> So sorry for your loss. Cats grow on you. We had Eden for 18 years, HE WAS THE BOSS! He'd take up a whole cushion on the couch, and dare anyone to sit next to him! I'd give you a hug , if I could!!!


Deborah, I've always been more of a dog person but yes she grew on me. She was demanding at times and of course, she usually got her way.



Patsy Heck said:


> Robin, I'm sorry for your loss. A lot of us know what you're going through. Let yourself grieve your loss and know this is a safe place to share your feelings.


Patsy, thank you. I've cried so many tears. I hard part is over though and putting it all on here has helped so much.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, I am so sorry that you lost your beautiful cat. I remember when I lost my blue point birman cat, it hurt so deeply. He was such a love and I know your baby was too and you had her for so long. Trust me, you will get better in time but you will never forget your sweet baby! I am so glad you understand that we are here for you~~RIP Sweet Cleo :heart:


Thank you Dianne.



Sylie said:


> :grouphug::crying: I'm so sorry, Robin. She was lovely.


Thank you Sylvia.



LuvMyBoys said:


> Robin, I am so sorry for your loss. Cleo was a beautiful cat. I'm sure the pups will miss her in their own way too.


Laura, I bet they're all wondering where she is. Now do me a favor and go give that cat-hole of yours a big kiss for me! 



TLR said:


> Robin I am so sorry. We have two cats and my DH is really attached to them. It's so hard to let go but I know she must have been so loved and you gave her a wonderful life. Your in my thoughts.


Thanks Tracey. She was loved indeed.


Madison's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you Glenda.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I am so sorry Robin. Losing a beloved pet is so hard.


One of the hardest things I've been through Kandis.



*Missy* said:


> I'm so sorry that you had to set Cleo go  what a beautiful girl!


Thank you.



Maglily said:


> It's a sad day, I'm so sorry for your loss. Chloe was a very pretty cat and I love her little mittens.


She did have cute mittens didn't she. Thanks!



Snowbody said:


> Thanks for the photos, Robin. She was so beautiful and those shots, especially the second are exquisite.


I've always loved that 2nd shot of her. She was really studying that blade of grass!



Bailey&Me said:


> Robin, I am so sorry for your loss. Oh my, Cleo is a gorgeous kitty. I know how hard this is...I'm so heartbroken for you. I lost my cat, Isaiah last year to mouth cancer. My family adopted him when I was in middle school...he was our first pet as a family and he was sooooooooo precious to us. We were all so devestated when he passed away...he was a couple of months short of being thirteen years old.


Oh I know you still miss Isaiah. Cleo was our first pet as a family too!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maglily said:


> I'm sorry...I meant Cleo, I always confuse those two names and forgot to double check.


It's okay, I knew you meant Cleo! (She actually had lots of names...)



Summergirl73 said:


> So very sorry for your loss. Lifting up a prayer for you all. ♥


Thank you for your prayers Bridget.



ella114 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Cleo. Yesterday I lost my puppy to parvo. Though our feelings are likely very different, I'm sure many of the emotions and grieving are the same. You are in my thoughts.


I'm still thinking of you Emily. I'm glad we spoke through PMs today.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- Cleo will always be with you in spirit and watching over you as a little Angel.


Thanks Lynn. The fluffs might disagree about the angel part. But you are so right.



Piccolina said:


> Robin,
> 
> You have been there for us, and we are here crying:smcry: for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sammy. My heart is still hurting for you, my friend. I hope you're doing well and I think of you often.



allheart said:


> God love you sweetheart, I am so sorry for your loss of dear Cleo, and you bet, we have tons of loving shoulders, as well as loving hugs, just for you.
> 
> Much Love,
> Christine


Christine, thank you. You always have such kind words. You have a wonderful heart and it shows in every post.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Robin, I too wondered what she looked like; now that I've seen her, it hurts more that she's gone.... She was so sweet looking and pretty.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've lost cats too and it's hard, they are part of your family as well.

Loved that comment 'enjoyed shedding'....what a cute take on the inevitable.

My sympathies to you on your precious loss.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Robin, I am so very sorry for your loss of Cleo.
What a beautiful cat with such beautiful eyes.
She must have been well loved and well cared for to have had such a very long life. I hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Robin, I too wondered what she looked like; now that I've seen her, it hurts more that she's gone.... She was so sweet looking and pretty.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I've lost cats too and it's hard, they are part of your family as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Claire. She was a diluted calico. She was really good at shedding. Every week, I'd have enough hairballs to make another cat! I'm going to miss cleaning up after her...




Kathleen said:


> Robin, I am so very sorry for your loss of Cleo.
> What a beautiful cat with such beautiful eyes.
> She must have been well loved and well cared for to have had such a very long life. I hope that you are doing okay.


Thank you Kathleen. She was very well loved and pampered. I'm still weepy, but over the very worst of it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh RObin, I am just now reading this thread and so very sorry to read about your loss of beautiful Cleo  :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you will soon be able to smile big when remembering all the fun memories with her :grouphug:



MoonDog said:


> Cleo Metallicat. 3/13/98 - 4/03/12
> She was spunky, vocal and enjoyed shedding. She never would have owned up to it, but she really wanted to be a dog. But I loved her because she was my only cat. She ruled. I think when Eli, Finnegan and Phoebe realize she's gone, they might do a little dance...(but that's just because they'll never admit they loved her too).


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> awwh RObin, I am just now reading this thread and so very sorry to read about your loss of beautiful Cleo  :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you will soon be able to smile big when remembering all the fun memories with her :grouphug:


Thank you Kat. I was lucky to have her for 15 years.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Truly sorry for your loss


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

OH Auntie Robin, I am sorry I did not see this post earlier. Just think you had 15 long beautiful years with your first baby. She was truly blessed and had a loving life, you can not ask for more ( except there is never enough time). Live Laugh Love if she had those things with you, I know she is at peace. I hope your heart heals soon we never forget do we. I wish I could do something to make you happy. It's ok to cry. I always say if your not feeling then your not healing. Sir Lovkins and I send our hearts to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Robin, I am so far behind on posts. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Cleo. I pray you find peace and comfort ... and, can once again smile with many happy memories of your sweet and precious Cleo. 

Sending you hugs and love ...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Truly sorry for your loss


Thank you very much.



Lovkins mama said:


> OH Auntie Robin, I am sorry I did not see this post earlier. Just think you had 15 long beautiful years with your first baby. She was truly blessed and had a loving life, you can not ask for more ( except there is never enough time). Live Laugh Love if she had those things with you, I know she is at peace. I hope your heart heals soon we never forget do we. I wish I could do something to make you happy. It's ok to cry. I always say if your not feeling then your not healing. Sir Lovkins and I send our hearts to you.


Thanks Tina. I know she's at peace too. Give that lil Lovkins a kiss from Aunt Robin!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Robin, I am so far behind on posts. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Cleo. I pray you find peace and comfort ... and, can once again smile with many happy memories of your sweet and precious Cleo.
> 
> Sending you hugs and love ...


Thank you Marie. She was very precious and I'm so glad I had her in my life for so long.


----------

